# Looking for some decent vices



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Like drinkin' and smokin'!

In seriousness though, looking for one of each of these kinds of vices.

I do NOT want a cheap Chinese one with crappy steel, that doesn't clamp and unclamp smoothly/evenly, etc.

I don't have an unlimited budget, but I'm willing to spend what it takes to get a decent one of each.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can't go wrong with Wiliton anything if you want to look there.

I was going to recommend Tekton Vice but it might be too big. I'm a huge fan of Tekton tools as they are high quality and cheap and have a lifetime warranty. Also if you create an account with them (for free) you get 10% back in "Tekton Cash" to use on your next purchase and always free shipping(which is fast). Just FYI


----------



## fortyeightjake (Sep 8, 2020)

Wilton, Reed, Parker, Columbia, Yost, Rock Island are gonna be some of your higher quality vintage vises. Check out the Garage Journal forum for more vise info.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Wilton Tradesman vises are amazing. These are NOT the cheaper Wiltons you see for $100-$200. They pass the industrial test. Sealed screws, locking swivels that lock with fingertip pressure, NOT tightening the clamping screws like a gorilla. Makes it easy to use and actually holds the work without working you. They also have a great straight-line pull so in a pinch, they work great as a small press.

https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/p/tradesman-1765-vise-6-1-2-jaw-width-6-jaw-opening-4-throat-depth/28807

Pop open the manual for one these and take a look at how it's put together.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Wilton Tradesman vises are amazing. These are NOT the cheaper Wiltons you see for $100-$200. They pass the industrial test. Sealed screws, locking swivels that lock with fingertip pressure, NOT tightening the clamping screws like a gorilla. Makes it easy to use and actually holds the work without working you. They also have a great straight-line pull so in a pinch, they work great as a small press.
> 
> https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/p/tradesman-1765-vise-6-1-2-jaw-width-6-jaw-opening-4-throat-depth/28807
> 
> Pop open the manual for one these and take a look at how it's put together.


Do I wanna know what this thing costs?

Maybe I should buy that used red one I posted a pic of - I think it was $150. Thanks for the link!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> You can't go wrong with Wiliton anything if you want to look there.
> 
> I was going to recommend Tekton Vice but it might be too big. I'm a huge fan of Tekton tools as they are high quality and cheap and have a lifetime warranty. Also if you create an account with them (for free) you get 10% back in "Tekton Cash" to use on your next purchase and always free shipping(which is fast). Just FYI


Ok. Might be a good mid range new option. Maybe I'll try my luck with the vintage.

Same Recs as below for vintage brands, for the other type of Vice with the wood blocks?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Can't help you with the vice with the wood blocks as I have never used one like that before. But I have a Wilton vice that has served me well over the years.

Are you calling Wilton vintage? Or the one from the picture?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Can't help you with the vice with the wood blocks as I have never used one like that before. But I have a Wilton vice that has served me well over the years.
> 
> Are you calling Wilton vintage? Or the one from the picture?


The one from the picture was vintage


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Wilton Tradesman vises are amazing. These are NOT the cheaper Wiltons you see for $100-$200. They pass the industrial test. Sealed screws, locking swivels that lock with fingertip pressure, NOT tightening the clamping screws like a gorilla. Makes it easy to use and actually holds the work without working you. They also have a great straight-line pull so in a pinch, they work great as a small press.
> ...


You might want to sit down and have someone else in the room.

6" Model is $610. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KCNK2GY?tag=price19382-20&ascsubtag=wtbs_60c80b76d06b6404f7fec877

We joke about buy once, cry once, these aren't kidding. Most have outlived their original owners and good, used examples are nearly as expensive as new.

In a fabrication environment, the sealed screw design, rear-pull, replaceable/interchangeable pipe-jaws, and positive locking swivel base made these things absolute ringers. I had an 8" attached to a 3,000lb+ cast steel table (another story...) and two of us could get the table to think about moving before that vise would swivel or let go. :lol: But you could release the damn thing with your pinky finger!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Wilton Tradesman vises are amazing. These are NOT the cheaper Wiltons you see for $100-$200. They pass the industrial test. Sealed screws, locking swivels that lock with fingertip pressure, NOT tightening the clamping screws like a gorilla. Makes it easy to use and actually holds the work without working you. They also have a great straight-line pull so in a pinch, they work great as a small press.
> ...


FWIW - The Mechanics Pro is a similar rear-pull sealed model with the same precision machined slide mechanism. Standard friction-type double lockdown screws for the swivel base and about half-the money.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FP5WL3J?tag=price19382-20&ascsubtag=wtbs_60c80d54d06b6404f7fec8db


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@MasterMech is it worth considering these used models? Found two Wilton Bench Kings for around $200 shipped


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> @MasterMech is it worth considering these used models? Found two Wilton Bench Kings for around $200 shipped


I'm assuming you meant Shop King? It all depends on how good of shape they're in. I don't think they're anything special over other vises that were/are available for similar money. If they're in good shape, they are worth the asking. The shipping is probably a fair chunk of that cost. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Wilton Tradesman vises are amazing. These are NOT the cheaper Wiltons you see for $100-$200...


Agree. I bought a 5-1/2" Wilton Tradesman 63200/1755 a few years ago. I'm really glad I did because I read they have since moved production of the Tradesman series to Taiwan. The new ones have 288** stock numbers. I'm sure they're still a nice vise, but unfortunately they no longer have "MADE IN USA" cast into the body.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Wilton Tradesman vises are amazing. These are NOT the cheaper Wiltons you see for $100-$200...
> ...


They are still claiming "Built in USA" on the website. Sad to see them go if it's true.

EDIT: Scratch that! It's just the combo pipe and bench models (and machinist models) for Made In USA.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Honestly, and I have no data to back this up, my understanding is the bigger problem is the steel they use in China being inferior to ours being the biggest problem with things made over there.

I'll keep an eye on the FB Marketplace and see what I can scoop up.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Honestly, and I have no data to back this up, my understanding is the bigger problem is the steel they use in China being inferior to ours being the biggest problem with things made over there.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the FB Marketplace and see what I can scoop up.


Taiwan will be the first ones to tell you they aren't China. :lol: (true story)

I have a few tools that are Taiwan and I'd put them up against anything that says Made In USA. Don't get me wrong, I prefer USA made when/if I can get it but not at the expense of quality.

Same Lifetime Warranty and they are at least quoting the same specs on the ductile iron used to cast the jaws and base.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I didn't think you east coast guys could go for a walk around town without tripping on at least 3 old vises. lol.

There are lots of great bench vises that you should be able to find without too much trouble. I'd look for vintage, there are some really great ones out there. Prentiss, Reed, Parker, Athol, Columbian, Rock Island, Yost, etc. There are many more. Rust usually isn't a big deal since you can take a wire wheel to them and get them shiny without too much effort. Check that there isn't too much slop in the screw action. Run away from anything that has been repaired or has cracks (obviously).

Wilton is the brand that has the big name recognition but there are plenty out there that were built super well and could become a family heirloom at a much lower price. Check your classifieds. Search for "Vice" and "Vise" because people don't spell good.

Your other vise with the wood inserts is pretty common in woodworking circles. There are some with a quick release lever. I think vintage is going to be your best bet on that one too. Yost still makes one but they've been sent to over see production. I have one still NIB that I never installed after building a more refined woodworking bench with higher end vises. Search for "front vise".

I found an Athol 4" vise (the size is based on the jaw width) a few years ago and its been pretty great. Since moving though it hasn't found a permanent home in the garage but I need to get it mounted up on something sturdy. I think I paid like $120 for it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@MasterMech, @Mightyquinn, think the Shop King pictured above is worth $200 shipped?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I saw a really nice Wilton that hooks into a trailer hitch, which would be nice, because I generally back my truck up to the garage, but it was $$$


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

OK I pulled the trigger... $150 plus shipping, which I'm guessing will be around $50.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> OK I pulled the trigger... $150 plus shipping, which I'm guessing will be around $50.












For this guy? I think that's fair. It's really hard to find Made In USA at less than exorbitant prices and that one looks to be NOS or really nicely restored.

EDIT: Take my opinion with a grain of salt, I don't buy a vise everyday, although i really should just bite the Bullet (heh... heh... no?, crickets? awww....) and get one for home instead of making excuses.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > OK I pulled the trigger... $150 plus shipping, which I'm guessing will be around $50.
> ...


The guy selling the bullet Vice had some choice words for FB marketplace buyers lol. Yeah this one was recently restored, and it looks like they did a decent job at it.


----------

